# kenpo website updates



## jaybacca72 (Oct 13, 2008)

hey check out kenpo.se and see what we have been up to, just click on our english flag and read away enjoy yourself and give us your feedback.

thanks
Jason Arnold
Canada via Sweden


----------



## Kenpo17 (Jan 17, 2009)

Great, I am glad to hear you are into arnis.  How much have you learned in Fillipino Sticks, I am interested in learning some stick work.  If you could, get back to me on this please.  Thanks


----------

